# Power down

## hug0

An was kann es liegen, wenn mein Rechner seit neustem nicht mehr ausgeht und nur noch "power down" da steht und ich NICHTS am Kernel geändert habe?

----------

## schachti

Ich habe keine Idee, warum, aber Du könntest probieren, das Problem mit

```

Processor type and features --- Enable X86 board specific fixups for reboot

```

zu umgehen.

----------

## hug0

hat leider nichts gebracht. Das einzige, was sich abstellt, ist meine Platte...

----------

## theche

bei meinem Laptop musste ich APIC im Kernel deaktivieren.

----------

## ph03n1x

Hmm ich hätte jetzt eher an ACPI gedacht. Jedenfalls brauchst du APM oder ACPI, wobei ACPI vorzuziehen wäre.

----------

## hug0

hm, es ist zwar kein Laptop und ich habe nichts am Kernel verändert, aber ich werds probieren...

----------

## mrsteven

nolapic als Kernelparameter kann u.U. auch helfen.

----------

## hug0

hat leider nichts gebracht...

----------

## flammenflitzer

Welcher Kernel?

----------

## hug0

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Welcher Kernel?

 

2.6.12-gentoo-r6

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich hatte Probleme mit allen Vanilla-Kernel. Poste doch mal Deinen emerge log , bevor das Problem aufgetreten ist, damit man sieht, welche Software verändert wurde.

----------

## kruemel0809

ich hab seit einiger zeit genau das gleiche problem! aber es tritt nicht immer auf, sondern nur manchmal... und manchmal passiert wenn ich in kde "turn off computer" sage gar nichts, manchmal fährt er runter und bleibt an und manchmal geht er auch aus... das ist ziemlich merkwürdig!!

mein emerge log sieht so aus:

```

1122244514:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/pam-login-3.17 to /

1122244514:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-apps/pam-login-3.17::/usr/portage/sys-apps/pam-login/pam-login-3.17.ebuild)

1122244515:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/pam-login-3.17::/usr/portage/sys-apps/pam-login/pam-login-3.17.ebuild)

1122244581:  === (1 of 1) Updating world file (sys-apps/pam-login-3.17)

1122244581:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/pam-login-3.17::/usr/portage/sys-apps/pam-login/pam-login-3.17.ebuild)

1122244582:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/pam-login

1122244582:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1122244582:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/pam-login-3.17 to /

1122244582:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1122244591:  *** exiting successfully.

1122244591:  *** terminating.

1122283935: Started emerge on: Jul 25, 2005 11:32:15

1122283935:  *** emerge  sync

1122283935:  === sync

1122283936: >>> starting rsync with rsync://140.211.166.165/gentoo-portage

1122284073: === Sync completed with rsync://140.211.166.165/gentoo-portage

1122284233:  *** terminating.

1122329944: Started emerge on: Jul 26, 2005 00:19:04

1122329944:  *** emerge  sync

1122329944:  === sync

1122329945: >>> starting rsync with rsync://140.211.166.165/gentoo-portage

1122330053: === Sync completed with rsync://140.211.166.165/gentoo-portage

1122330274:  *** terminating.

1122492814: Started emerge on: Jul 27, 2005 21:33:34

1122492814:  *** emerge  sync

1122492814:  === sync

1122492816: >>> starting rsync with rsync://140.211.166.165/gentoo-portage

1122492926: === Sync completed with rsync://140.211.166.165/gentoo-portage

1122493053:  *** terminating.

1122494184: Started emerge on: Jul 27, 2005 21:56:24

1122494184:  *** emerge  xmms libxslt atk ant-core mozilla-launcher splashutils wine cdrdao

1122494185:  >>> emerge (1 of 8) media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15 to /

1122494185:  === (1 of 8) Cleaning (media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15::/usr/portage/media-sound/xmms/xmms-1.2.10-r15.ebuild)

1122494187:  === (1 of 8) Compiling/Merging (media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15::/usr/portage/media-sound/xmms/xmms-1.2.10-r15.ebuild)

1122494216: Started emerge on: Jul 27, 2005 21:56:56

1122494216:  *** emerge  kscreensaver

1122494217:  *** terminating.

1122494481:  === (1 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15::/usr/portage/media-sound/xmms/xmms-1.2.10-r15.ebuild)

1122494486:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-sound/xmms

1122494491: === Unmerging... (media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r14)

1122494502:  >>> unmerge success: media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r14

1122494502:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 8) media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15 to /

1122494502:  >>> emerge (2 of 8) dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.14 to /

1122494502:  === (2 of 8) Cleaning (dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.14::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libxslt/libxslt-1.1.14.ebuild)

1122494504:  === (2 of 8) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.14::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libxslt/libxslt-1.1.14.ebuild)

1122494641:  === (2 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.14::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libxslt/libxslt-1.1.14.ebuild)

1122494642:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/libxslt

1122494647: === Unmerging... (dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.13-r1)

1122494654:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.13-r1

1122494654:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 8) dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.14 to /

1122494654:  >>> emerge (3 of 8) dev-libs/atk-1.10.1 to /

1122494654:  === (3 of 8) Cleaning (dev-libs/atk-1.10.1::/usr/portage/dev-libs/atk/atk-1.10.1.ebuild)

1122494656:  === (3 of 8) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/atk-1.10.1::/usr/portage/dev-libs/atk/atk-1.10.1.ebuild)

1122494738:  === (3 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-libs/atk-1.10.1::/usr/portage/dev-libs/atk/atk-1.10.1.ebuild)

1122494740:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/atk

1122494745: === Unmerging... (dev-libs/atk-1.9.1)

1122494748:  >>> unmerge success: dev-libs/atk-1.9.1

1122494749:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 8) dev-libs/atk-1.10.1 to /

1122494749:  >>> emerge (4 of 8) dev-java/ant-core-1.6.2-r4 to /

1122494749:  === (4 of 8) Cleaning (dev-java/ant-core-1.6.2-r4::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant-core/ant-core-1.6.2-r4.ebuild)

1122494750:  === (4 of 8) Compiling/Merging (dev-java/ant-core-1.6.2-r4::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant-core/ant-core-1.6.2-r4.ebuild)

1122494848:  === (4 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-java/ant-core-1.6.2-r4::/usr/portage/dev-java/ant-core/ant-core-1.6.2-r4.ebuild)

1122494849:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-java/ant-core

1122494854: === Unmerging... (dev-java/ant-core-1.6.2-r3)

1122494857:  >>> unmerge success: dev-java/ant-core-1.6.2-r3

1122494857:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 8) dev-java/ant-core-1.6.2-r4 to /

1122494857:  >>> emerge (5 of 8) www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.44 to /

1122494857:  === (5 of 8) Cleaning (www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.44::/usr/portage/www-client/mozilla-launcher/mozilla-launcher-1.44.ebuild)

1122494859:  === (5 of 8) Compiling/Merging (www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.44::/usr/portage/www-client/mozilla-launcher/mozilla-launcher-1.44.ebuild)

1122494884:  === (5 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.44::/usr/portage/www-client/mozilla-launcher/mozilla-launcher-1.44.ebuild)

1122494885:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: www-client/mozilla-launcher

1122494890: === Unmerging... (www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.41)

1122494893:  >>> unmerge success: www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.41

1122494893:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 8) www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.44 to /

1122494893:  >>> emerge (6 of 8) media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.8 to /

1122494893:  === (6 of 8) Cleaning (media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.8::/usr/portage/media-gfx/splashutils/splashutils-1.1.9.8.ebuild)

1122494894:  === (6 of 8) Compiling/Merging (media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.8::/usr/portage/media-gfx/splashutils/splashutils-1.1.9.8.ebuild)

1122495130:  === (6 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.8::/usr/portage/media-gfx/splashutils/splashutils-1.1.9.8.ebuild)

1122495131:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-gfx/splashutils

1122495136: === Unmerging... (media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.7)

1122495139:  >>> unmerge success: media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.7

1122495140:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 8) media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.8 to /

1122495140:  >>> emerge (7 of 8) app-emulation/wine-20050725 to /

1122495140:  === (7 of 8) Cleaning (app-emulation/wine-20050725::/usr/portage/app-emulation/wine/wine-20050725.ebuild)

1122495141:  === (7 of 8) Compiling/Merging (app-emulation/wine-20050725::/usr/portage/app-emulation/wine/wine-20050725.ebuild)

1122497665:  === (7 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (app-emulation/wine-20050725::/usr/portage/app-emulation/wine/wine-20050725.ebuild)

1122497681:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-emulation/wine

1122497686: === Unmerging... (app-emulation/wine-20050628)

1122497697:  >>> unmerge success: app-emulation/wine-20050628

1122497697:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 8) app-emulation/wine-20050725 to /

1122497697:  >>> emerge (8 of 8) app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.0 to /

1122497697:  === (8 of 8) Cleaning (app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.0::/usr/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao/cdrdao-1.2.0.ebuild)

1122497698:  === (8 of 8) Compiling/Merging (app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.0::/usr/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao/cdrdao-1.2.0.ebuild)

1122497947:  === (8 of 8) Updating world file (app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.0)

1122497947:  === (8 of 8) Post-Build Cleaning (app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.0::/usr/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao/cdrdao-1.2.0.ebuild)

1122497948:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-cdr/cdrdao

1122497953: === Unmerging... (app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.9)

1122497957:  >>> unmerge success: app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.9

1122497957:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 8) app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.0 to /

1122497957:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1122497965:  *** exiting successfully.

1122497967:  *** terminating.

1122555832: Started emerge on: Jul 28, 2005 15:03:52

1122555832:  *** emerge  sync

1122555832:  === sync

1122555832: >>> starting rsync with rsync://134.68.220.73/gentoo-portage

1122555974: === Sync completed with rsync://134.68.220.73/gentoo-portage

1122556166:  *** terminating.

1122558347: Started emerge on: Jul 28, 2005 15:45:47

1122558348:  *** emerge  sun-jdk

1122558348:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08-r1 to /

1122558348:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08-r1::/usr/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08-r1.ebuild)

1122558350:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08-r1::/usr/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08-r1.ebuild)

1122558491:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08-r1::/usr/portage/dev-java/sun-jdk/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08-r1.ebuild)

1122558496:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-java/sun-jdk

1122558501: === Unmerging... (dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08)

1122558509:  >>> unmerge success: dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08

1122558509:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) dev-java/sun-jdk-1.4.2.08-r1 to /

1122558509:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1122558520:  *** exiting successfully.

1122558522:  *** terminating.

1122558764: Started emerge on: Jul 28, 2005 15:52:44

1122558764:  *** emerge  automake

1122558765:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/automake-1.9.5 to /

1122558765:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-devel/automake-1.9.5::/usr/portage/sys-devel/automake/automake-1.9.5.ebuild)

1122558766:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/automake-1.9.5::/usr/portage/sys-devel/automake/automake-1.9.5.ebuild)

1122558806:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-devel/automake-1.9.5::/usr/portage/sys-devel/automake/automake-1.9.5.ebuild)

1122558807:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-devel/automake

1122558807:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1122558808:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) sys-devel/automake-1.9.5 to /

1122558808:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1122558808:  *** exiting successfully.

1122558808:  *** terminating.

1122558816: Started emerge on: Jul 28, 2005 15:53:35

1122558816:  *** emerge  openmotif

1122558816:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r3 to /

1122558816:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/openmotif/openmotif-2.2.3-r3.ebuild)

1122558817:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/openmotif/openmotif-2.2.3-r3.ebuild)

1122558834:  *** terminating.

1122640855: Started emerge on: Jul 29, 2005 14:40:55

1122640855:  *** emerge  sync

1122640855:  === sync

1122640856: >>> starting rsync with rsync://140.211.166.165/gentoo-portage

1122641084: Started emerge on: Jul 29, 2005 14:44:44

1122641084:  *** emerge  depclean

1122641094:  >>> depclean

1122641103: === Sync completed with rsync://140.211.166.165/gentoo-portage

1122641179: === Unmerging... (dev-util/pccts-1.33.33)

1122641223:  >>> unmerge success: dev-util/pccts-1.33.33

1122641223: === Unmerging... (dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44)

1122641240:  >>> unmerge success: dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44

1122641240: === Unmerging... (sys-libs/slang-1.4.9-r1)

1122641245:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/slang-1.4.9-r1

1122641245: === Unmerging... (media-libs/glut-3.7.1)

1122641251:  >>> unmerge success: media-libs/glut-3.7.1

1122641271:  *** exiting successfully.

1122641280:  *** terminating.

1122641707:  *** terminating.

1122641860: Started emerge on: Jul 29, 2005 14:57:40

1122641860:  *** emerge --oneshot --nodeps =app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1

1122641860:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1 to /

1122641860:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1::/usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1.ebuild)

1122641862:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1::/usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1.ebuild)

1122642159:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1::/usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1.ebuild)

1122642173:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-office/openoffice-bin

1122642173:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1122642173:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1 to /

1122642173:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1122642182:  *** exiting successfully.

1122642184:  *** terminating.

1122663455: Started emerge on: Jul 29, 2005 20:57:35

1122663455:  *** emerge  utempter

1122663456:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6 to /

1122663456:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6::/usr/portage/sys-apps/utempter/utempter-0.5.5.6.ebuild)

1122663458:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6::/usr/portage/sys-apps/utempter/utempter-0.5.5.6.ebuild)

1122663536:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6::/usr/portage/sys-apps/utempter/utempter-0.5.5.6.ebuild)

1122663568:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/utempter

1122663574: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.5-r1)

1122663581:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.5-r1

1122663586:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6 to /

1122663586:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1122663599:  *** exiting successfully.

1122663602:  *** terminating.

1122664017: Started emerge on: Jul 29, 2005 21:06:57

1122664017:  *** emerge --oneshot --nodeps =app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1

1122664017:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1 to /

1122664017:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1::/usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1.ebuild)

1122664019:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1::/usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1.ebuild)

1122664331:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1::/usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1.ebuild)

1122664334:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-office/openoffice-bin

1122664334:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1122664334:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.4-r1 to /

1122664334:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1122664344:  *** exiting successfully.

1122664346:  *** terminating.

1122807133: Started emerge on: Jul 31, 2005 12:52:13

1122807133:  *** emerge  log

1122807136:  *** terminating.

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Passiert das auch, wenn Du den PC mittels Konsole herunterfährst? (Als root shutdown now -h, aus kde heraus)

----------

## hug0

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Passiert das auch, wenn Du den PC mittels Konsole herunterfährst? (Als root shutdown now -h, aus kde heraus)

 

bei mir führt das zum selben Effekt.

Und bei mir geht er NIE aus...

EDIT

Er geht auch nicht aus, wenn ich ihn direkt mit "init 2" hochfahre...

----------

## smg

Wieso machst du ihn nicht einfach manuell aus oder benutzt den alten Kernel?

cheers.

----------

## hug0

 *Stephan - 'ash' wrote:*   

> Wieso machst du ihn nicht einfach manuell aus

 

naja, weil ich mich an dieses feature gewöhnt habe und ich seit win95 keinen rechner mehr mit hand ausgemacht habe  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

>  oder benutzt den alten Kernel?

 

mein erster Satz:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> .. und ich NICHTS am Kernel geändert habe?
> 
> 

 

----------

## hug0

au Backe...

Meine BIOS Einstellungen waren verstellt...

Keine Ahnung, wann und warum das so war, aber nun tuts wieder...

*duck-und-renn*

----------

